# Want to see a Wild & Scenic Colorado River? Outfitters Survey



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Dear Commercial Outfitters working on the Colorado River between Kremmling and Glenwood Springs,

We need your input! American Whitewater has put together a commercial rafting survey thats purpose is to identify low, acceptable, and optimum flows for whitewater rafting experiences in Gore Canyon, Pumphouse, State Bridge to Dotsero and Glenwood Canyon. The information we collect will provide us with data to protect flows necessary to support the thriving commercial rafting industry on the Colorado River, and propose any necessary modifications to the Bureau of Land Management Resource Management Plan alternatives. Wild and Scenic designation for this stretch is on the table and the more information we have to back up the use and the flows that make these stretches some of the best paddling in the country, the better our case will be for protecting these flows. We have already surveyed for private boaters preferences but now we need to hear from the outfitters specifically.

Here is a link to the post at the AW site explaining in greater detail what the project and survey is all about

American Whitewater - AW launches Next Flow Survey for Colorado River

And here is a direct link to the survey

Upper Colorado River Commercial Rafting Flow Preferences

If you are an outfitter on the Colorado this is your chance to help protect the river that puts the food on your plate. Also please pass along the word about this survey to fellow Outfitters. The more responses we get the more useful our results will be.

Thanks,


----------

